

Hacker Meetups - phpnode
http://www.hackernewsers.com/meetups/index.html

======
jey
The problem with all these sites is that they get lost forever after being
posted on HN once.

~~~
phpnode
I'm all over this problem, I'm prototyping some new features that should help,
but they're not ready yet.

~~~
mechanical_fish
There is something about this response that makes me burst out laughing.

Presumably it's the fact that _no_ hacker project ever dies; it just enters a
state where the new features are not ready yet.

Even the Difference Engine didn't die; it just took about 130 years from one
revision to the next.

But, seriously, good luck!

~~~
phpnode
heh, nothing is ever efficient enough, everything can be improved :)

------
phpnode
I just added this feature, it should make scheduling meet ups a bit easier,
please let me know if you find anything wrong with it. Thanks

~~~
patrickk
I just want to thank you sincerely for this feature and overall idea - I live
in an area with precious few hackers and this is a great way to build a small
community of like-minded individuals in the locale.

One thing I noticed is that the Google Maps pin for the meetup location isn't
quite accurate - if it were possible to edit the location, that would be
great. Might not be though, what with it being a Google API and all.

~~~
phpnode
Thanks for your comments, I too live in an area with few other hackers and
it'd be good to find more. As far as the map is concerned, could you try
splitting your location with new lines instead of commas and see if that makes
a difference? thanks

~~~
patrickk
Using new lines makes no difference. Unfortunately, it seems that the problem
of multiple people marking the same location on Google maps means that one pin
gets picked up - and that particular pin happens to be inaccurate. Overall,
not a big deal, I'm nitpicking by even mentioning it, but it could cause
people to get slightly lost if they're unfamiliar with the location.

~~~
phpnode
it should be showing the actual address of the venue on the map, - not the
users. i'll look into it. i fixed the other problem where user pins appeared
on top of each other.

~~~
patrickk
It was the venue I was referring to. Itt appears several streets away from the
actual address.

------
coderdude
@phpnode: Email me if you want fairly recent user data for about 15k HN users.
I don't know how it might be useful to you, but you might be able to mine the
"about" section for information on founders and co-founders or create a bigger
leader board. It's in TSV format and the "about" section has been encoded with
python's str.encode("string-escape") so you might want to use Python to
prepare the data for other uses.

My email is in my profile.

~~~
phpnode
thanks for the offer, I may yet take you up on it, but right now i want to
make hackernewsers opt-in only, it's not fair of me to assume that everyone on
HN wants to join, although I hope they do!

------
acgourley
How will I find out about a meeting in my area if one occurs? Although it's
spammy, you should probably just email everyone when such a thing is created
(with some rate limit) and then give a very big one step opt out button.

~~~
phpnode
Yeah I'll add email notifications as an opt in

------
phreanix
Landing page is showing errors on my end.

~~~
phpnode
Hi, what kind of errors are you seeing? thanks

~~~
phreanix
Code errors, but it's ok now.

